# RCI Points - How many for these two resorts



## ajhcmaj (Aug 13, 2009)

I am a RCI weeks member so dont know how to find out the grid for these two resorts.  Can someone let me know how many points are needed to book at these two resorts.

Thanks

Residence at the Crane (Barbados)
Windjammer Landing (St Lucia)


Thanks


----------



## rhonda (Aug 13, 2009)

You don't need to be an RCI Points member to look up the points chart.  The RCI Directory (online) has a link to the "RCI Points Value" chart in the lower left corner of the Resort Details tab.

Link to the chart for Residence at the Crane:
http://www.rci.com/RDGateway/RCI_RDGIndex?body=RCI_RDGResortPointsGrid&ri=1&resortcode=6390

and for Windjammer Landing:
http://www.rci.com/RDGateway/RCI_RDGIndex?body=RCI_RDGResortPointsGrid&ri=1&resortcode=3025


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 14, 2009)

As far as points go there are both on the high end of things.  2 BR Crane in the highest season is 141K.  Windjammer is 95K for a 2BR, but they also have 3 BRs available as well sometimes.

Here is what is currently available 9+ months out at:

windjammer
Select Unit Type Privacy/Max
Occupancy Kitchen Check-in 
Date Check-out
Date RCI Points Value  
  1 Bedroom  2/4  Full  06/13/2010  06/20/2010 66,000  
  1 Bedroom  4/4  Full  06/10/2010  06/17/2010 67,860  
  1 Bedroom  4/4  Full  06/13/2010  06/20/2010 72,500  
  1 Bedroom  4/4  Full  06/12/2010  06/19/2010 75,000  
  1 Bedroom  4/4  Full  06/13/2010  06/20/2010 75,000  
  1 Bedroom  4/4  Full  06/12/2010  06/19/2010 78,200  
  1 Bedroom  4/4  Full  06/13/2010  06/20/2010 78,200  
  2 Bedrooms  4/6  Full  06/13/2010  06/20/2010 95,000  


And at the Residences at the Crane
Select Unit Type Privacy/Max
Occupancy Kitchen Check-in 
Date Check-out
Date RCI Points Value  
  Hotel  2/2  Mini  06/12/2010  06/19/2010 51,500  
  Studio  2/2  Partial  06/12/2010  06/19/2010 52,000  
  1 Bedroom  4/4  Full  06/11/2010  06/18/2010 81,600  
  1 Bedroom  4/4  Full  06/12/2010  06/19/2010 86,500  
  1 Bedroom  4/4  Full  06/12/2010  06/19/2010 88,500  
  1 Bedroom  4/4  Full  06/12/2010  06/19/2010 90,000  
  1 Bedroom  4/4  Full  06/12/2010  06/19/2010 90,000  
  2 Bedrooms  6/6  Full  06/12/2010  06/19/2010 140,500  
  2 Bedrooms  6/6  Full  06/12/2010  06/19/2010 141,500


----------



## dabo_gc (Aug 16, 2009)

rhonda said:


> You don't need to be an RCI Points member to look up the points chart.  The RCI Directory (online) has a link to the "RCI Points Value" chart in the lower left corner of the Resort Details tab.
> 
> Link to the chart for Residence at the Crane:
> http://www.rci.com/RDGateway/RCI_RDGIndex?body=RCI_RDGResortPointsGrid&ri=1&resortcode=6390
> ...



Grid I could see was just a calendar without points. 

dabo_gc


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 16, 2009)

I too just got the calendar, but when I logged into RCI it display the grid chart.  

So log into RCI first, then try the link.  That worked for me.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 16, 2009)

dabo_gc said:


> Grid I could see was just a calendar without points.
> 
> dabo_gc



It does the same thing in links for me both here and in ebay auctions.  You need to go to RCI.com, click on the second tab for resort directory, either enter the resort ID if you know it or choose a region.  You can sort by continuing to narrow down the region or enter keyword.  Once you select a resort that is in RCI Points you can click on RCI Points Grid on the left side under resort details.  The chart comes up  in a different window.


----------



## dabo_gc (Aug 16, 2009)

tschwa2 said:


> It does the same thing in links for me both here and in ebay auctions.  You need to go to RCI.com, click on the second tab for resort directory, either enter the resort ID if you know it or choose a region.  You can sort by continuing to narrow down the region or enter keyword.  Once you select a resort that is in RCI Points you can click on RCI Points Grid on the left side under resort details.  The chart comes up  in a different window.



Do I need to be RCI member to see it ?

Sorry, I didn't tell you that I am not RCI member yet. 

I hope I could check it before buying timeshare to find out how many points I can get or how many I need to exchange.

dabo_gc


----------



## Jya-Ning (Aug 17, 2009)

dabo_gc said:


> Do I need to be RCI member to see it ?



No, as long as the resort list says the resort is RCI point, at left bottom there will have a link says "See RCI Points Value", and it will give you the value.

As to point to week only resort, I believe used to have a sticky in this forums show the value of different region.

Jya-Ning


----------



## 123tmp (Sep 5, 2009)

*works sometime and sometimes, doesn't*

Example: Sheraton Vistana Resort.

This is a RCI Points resort.
I am not a RCI member and so, don't have login

Sometimes, I get to see the points and sometimes, I don't. Right clicked and did a "View Page Source". The times I see the info, the section that contains the points info is just missing the time when I don't see the points.

Tried different browsers and still unable to narrow down the path I need to take to see the points always for a "RCI Points" resort.

I am trying and if I find anything, I will share. Meanwhile, I hope to hear from someone who has walked this path and knows what the trick is.

Thanks


----------



## Valikie22 (Sep 8, 2009)

Great little topic. 	
And Nice work--thank you for sharing- for me this makes perfect sense though.
 property asset project | document internet management software Utilizing your internet resources effectively through internet management software. property asset project | document internet management software


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 8, 2009)

123tmp said:


> Example: Sheraton Vistana Resort.
> 
> This is a RCI Points resort.
> I am not a RCI member and so, don't have login
> ...


I just 
-went to RCI.com,
-went to resort directory
- type in resort code 0450 (Sheraton Vistana Resort)
-then under Resort details
 on the lower left there is a link to the RCI point grid 
http://www.rci.com/RDGateway/RCI_RDGIndex?body=RCI_RDGResortPointsGrid&ri=1&resortcode=0450
Done


----------



## Corky (Sep 8, 2009)

*Festiva Adventure Club Points*

Sandcastle wants weeks owners to convert to Festiva Adventure Club Points.  Does anyone have first hand experience with Festiva?  I'd appreciate your input.

Thanks.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 11, 2009)

Corky said:


> Sandcastle wants weeks owners to convert to Festiva Adventure Club Points.  Does anyone have first hand experience with Festiva?  I'd appreciate your input.
> 
> Thanks.



stay very very far away from Festiva.  Look under Eastern US part of the BBS on TUG for lots and lots of Festiva issues.


----------

